# Best resource for ACTUAL weight of parts?



## fastkatanaboy (Jun 14, 2007)

What is the Best resource for ACTUAL weight of bike parts?
Where is the super wieght weenie site or resource?

Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Besides Weightweenies, here's another place. Unfortunately it hasn't been updated often. However from the parts I do own which are listed, it's dead accurate:

http://www.thebikestand.com/weights.html


----------

